# Who's Next? Something Is Way Wrong



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, First Gilligan dies. A major blow to humanity in it's own right!









But now, Maxwell Smart!?!









Who's next?









Jeannie?...

Rhoda?...

Marcia Brady? (OK, that wouldn't be such a loss)

What more can they do to us?

I'm mad as hell! And I'm not gonna take it anymore!!!









mournful trails,
doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Who are they????

Just kidding!!

I am not THAT much of a youngster!!!

LOL

Steve


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

If it is any consolation I think that grandpa munster is still kicking !!

GE


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Life is very short, I used to watch Get smart all the time.

Don't be trashin' Marcia Brady









Mike


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

He was 82...not a bad run at all. Mike you are my age so you probibaly caught the reruns in the morning during the summertime while watching the "Learn to drive the big rigs" commercials.

GE


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Its always Marsha, Marsha, Marsha!!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> He was 82...not a bad run at all. Mike you are my age so you probibaly caught the reruns in the morning during the summertime while watching the "Learn to drive the big rigs" commercials.


That's right, reruns every morning during the summer.

Don't forget the apex technical school commercials too











> Its always Marsha, Marsha, Marsha!!!


Oh my nose, Oh my nose!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Reruns, I think I saw them as they came out.

I liked Jan better









John

RIP agent 86


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I used to watch Get Smart all the time.
All the good ones are passing away.
You never know who the third one will be

Don


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Marsha, Marsha, Marsha

Why does it always have to be about Marsha.

Kinda scary saying we grew up watching those shows and they are all passing away in their 80's


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Cindy was closer to my age!!!

Get Smart is one of my all time favorites!!

Max, you will be missed!!

We all can go into the "Cone of Silence" for a moment of silence.

Gary


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

End of an era - I think of Maxwell Smart every morning as I go into work.

The final cone of silence has been lowered.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I spent about three weeks in Germany at my company's headquarters this summer. At the plant I had to wear an ID badge which would cause doors to open automaticly as you approached the door. Everyday I felt like Agent 86, and had that silly theme song running through my head each time a door started to open.

RIP Don Adams

Also, for any "Little Rascals" fans, the guy who played "Butch" passed away this weekend


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm with tdvffjohn -- watched all the originals of those shows. Can't go back much further than that, tho, as we didn't have any tv signals until I was just about 10. Believe 1960 was when they finally got 2 stations to repeat a signal from Spokane to our little part of Idaho. The repeaters are still active and they have increased it to 5 stations -- wahoo!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

What ever happeded to 99







or Hermie?

Thor


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

R I P Don Adams aka Agent 86

and "Butch"

any chance we can ad an angel smiley









darrel


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> OK, First Gilligan dies. A major blow to humanity in it's own right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know, I thought I liked you Doug, but you're making me feel old. We were camping this Summer at Lake George, NY (my favorite spot in the world), when in Wally-World I picked up a three epidode DVD of Flash Gordon. I woke up one morning to find my sons watching it. They thought it was the funniest thing when I told them it was high-tech in my day. Now, if you also remember Sky King (as I do), you're as old as my father was when I fist realized I was interacting with him on an adult level. Wait a minute! I'M AS OLD AS MY FATHER WAS!!! Ahhh!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

drobe5150 said:


> R I P Don Adams aka Agent 86
> 
> and "Butch"
> 
> ...


I was so in love with 99.









Scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

outinfo952 said:


> If it is any consolation I think that grandpa munster is still kicking !!
> 
> GE
> [snapback]56222[/snapback]​


He is. He ran for mayor recently in some obscure town on the west coast or somewhere.

Scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Reruns, I think I saw them as they came out.
> 
> I liked Jan better
> 
> ...


Yeah, Jan was the babe. And check me if I'm wrong Sparky, but you, like me, just hit the big five-oh recently. Better change your profile. Seems a lot of people in here are in thet 45 to 55 age bracket. It's the pits when I have to fill in age information on websites and I have to scroll down three pages of ages or years.









And, John, do you ever camp at Stokes? We do all the time.

Scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> OK, First Gilligan dies. A major blow to humanity in it's own right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug, you bring up this nostalgia - here's a quation for the ages: If Mike Brady was such a great architect, why did he only have one bathroom in the house? Hmm! That's been bothering me for years. I'm starting to wonder if that show wasn't real. I always thought it was the first reality show.









Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Marcia Brady? (OK, that wouldn't be such a loss)


Gee, and I always thought Marcia was kind of hot!

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Never tried Stokes, will have to.

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Ahh yes the shoe phone.... a real classic show


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I must be the youngest one here!!!

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good question Scott!

Maybe he got some kind of perverse enjoyment out of watching the other kids squirm and 'do the dance' waiting for Marcia to get out of the bathroom.

Hey, is it her fault if it takes 20 minutes to lather on all the Clearasil?









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Sorry for making you feel old. I turned fifty myself this year (ouch!).
And yes, I do remember first runs of Sky King. Along with Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea, Captain Kangaroo, The Prisoner and let us not forget... oh shoot, I forgot!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> The Prisoner


Doug,

I watched all of them, too, but don't remember this one.

Mark

PS..I'm almost 54.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mark,

It was a British series in the 60's starring Patrick McGoohan, as former secret agent that is 'kidnapped' to an island 'retirement center' for ex spys. Quite the cult classic!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> starring Patrick McGoohan


Same guy on "The Avengers?"

Still doesn't ring a bell.

Mark


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

You are bringing back good old TV/movie memories.

But back to the question of Who's next? A fellow at work was sharing that he is in the Alive / Dead pool. (What a sick pool). Well, anyway you try to predict who might die within the year. He had already scored points for Yasser Arafat and Bob Denver. Looking at some of the others on his list I was surprised to learn that Eddie Albert (Green Acres) is still alive and is 99. Hmmm?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Close Mark, but no cigar!

The Avengers starred Patrick Macnee, The Prisoner, Patrick McGoohan.
Very similar shows in look and feel. But then, most British shows of the era were!

You may remember Patrick McGoohan as the main bad guy in Silver Streak starring Gene Wilder and Richard Pryor.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Kenstand said:


> You are bringing back good old TV/movie memories.
> 
> But back to the question of Who's next? A fellow at work was sharing that he is in the Alive / Dead pool. (What a sick pool). Well, anyway you try to predict who might die within the year. He had already scored points for Yasser Arafat and Bob Denver. Looking at some of the others on his list I was surprised to learn that Eddie Albert (Green Acres) is still alive and is 99. Hmmm?
> [snapback]56398[/snapback]​


Eddie died 5/26/2005


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I think the next one maybe Kurt Douglas


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm mad as hell! And I'm not gonna take it anymore!!!
> 
> [snapback]56218[/snapback]​


Great quote!







Do you want a 12 pound Nestle's Crunch for twenty-five dollars too?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

No, but I do want Junior Mints!
Whatever happend to Junior Mints!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought now might be a good time to







this thread.









Tami


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

RizFam said:


> I thought now might be a good time to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My word Tami. Do you spend a lot of time searching threads?

This one is not quite as interesting as the conveyor belt thread, but it is a little enlightening.

Seems a certain PDX whom I shall not name directly







has a fond affection for the character portrayed by the actor Bob Denver.

Kinda makes ya wonder...........









Dan


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

3LEES said:


> I thought now might be a good time to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My word Tami. Do you spend a lot of time searching threads?

Dan








[/quote]








So what of it









Thought this thread was pertinent to the investigation.

Tami


----------

